# Doggie Playdays? First day tomorrow...



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sounds like a good idea to me. or at least the one you have mentioned sounds like a good idea. evaluation by someone other than yourself, putting him in with, presumably, dogs they know are not overly rambunctious or aggressive - it sounds as though they have done a lot of homework. 

the one thing i would ask is, have you had a chance to observe first the way they handle the dogs? just to make sure there's no difference between policy and implementation. if you did observe and liked what you saw, it could be a very good experience.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks!

Yes I took a tour and spoke with them on a couple of different occasions. Both times I have been to the facility it has seemed clean and the staff have been friendly. I did get to observed some training both times as well. They also offer full training there so I believe the dogs I saw were actually in what they call boot camp. 

The trainers seemed to really be enjoying working with the dogs and had genuine heart in what they were doing. I don't see us ever being interested in the boot camp but they do offer one on one training support either in your home, a park or, their facility to work on any behavior you desire. We may take a couple of those in the future if I like what we experience with the day care. 

I have just never needed to put a dog in day care so it is not something I know a lot about. I think all my other dogs just got locked into one part of the house or the backyard while I was working but I want better for Spicoli. 

Besides I don't really have a good area to keep him in while I am away other than his kennel. Our house doesn't really have a great layout for that. We have a huge yard but with the recent crazy weather I wouldn't dream of leaving him in the backyard plus, I am afraid he would get out or someone would steal him. Yes I worry about someone stealing my dog. I am a little paranoid.

My other dogs usually had playmates too so I didn't feel as bad leaving them at home for 8 hours cause they kept each other entertained. Spicoli is an only fur child at least for the moment. 

I am sure there is going to be another spoo brother or sister somewhere down the road. I have a feeling they are kind of like potato chips you can't have just one.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's "tomorrow" now. don't forget to tell us how it went. i hope he loved it.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Hahaha.

Spicoli had a great day. I ended up not needing to go downtown but I went ahead and took him to daycare. I figured it was good to stay close on his first day incase there was a problem and I needed to pick him up anyways. Schools were closed because of weather here today which kept my daughter home, which kept me home.  

Doggie day care was still open. They all fell in love with him there. When I went to pick him up I had a consultation with his main caretaker. He said Spicoli settled right in with no problems and seemed very happy all day. He said he took to it right off which is not something they see a lot. He said many dogs get a little stressed on the first couple of visits but he didn't show any signs of stress and was so well mannered. I received several compliments on his obedience. 

When I first walked in to pick him up one of the girls came running up to me to show me some pictures she had taken of him playing. Apparently he attended a birthday party today. He had a bowtie on in the photo and the dog he was sitting next to had a birthday hat on. She said they always have a little parties for regular clients on their birthdays. They all got an extra treat or something. IDK but the pictures were hysterical. I hope that she will send me some or post them online or something. I didn't think to ask when she was showing them to me cause I was like wow... really? 

I also got a report card on his behavior for the day. I went ahead and booked him for once a week since I save a little money that way. I can change days if I need to but he is guaranteed a spot on Fridays. They said it is never a problem if I need to change days one week. So I think it may be really good for him. He was very calm when they brought him out. He was happy to see me but not overly. He seemed like he had a really good time. Here is a copy of his report card. I thought it was kind of funny. I blurred out the name of the facility since I am not sure what the rules are about mentioning names. Anyways it was a good experience and I plan to take him back many times.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sounds like you found the right spot for him. congratz!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

It sounds like Spicoli was a big hit at Dog Daycare, I'm glad he enjoyed it! It will take a load off your mind while you are at work knowing he is being well cared for.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Got a picture from his first day. This was when they were having the birthday celebration hence the bowtie. LOL! I just thought it was too funny. They call him the lamb dog. LOL! It's not his best side but he is still freaking adorable to me.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! How sweet is that photo!

He looks to have had a great time! I think it's wonderful he has found a safe place to play and have fun (read: get worn out lol) while you are working. 

Aww, I love his sweet expression, he looks like he's trying very hard to sit still for his photo so he can go back to play, play, play some more.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's like being a proud Mommy when the teacher tells you what a great kid you have LOL! Sounds like a great place!!!! His party pic is just too cute!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I love it! Love the daycare you described, but that picture is adorable!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

spicoli's mom, get this. our first olympic gold medalist at sochi, sage kotsenburg, is being compared (visually) to jeff spicoli (sean penn). i think you need to add a kotsenburg photo to your spicoli collection!


----------

